# I'm meeting a fellow SA sufferer, tomorrow!



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I tried earlier this week with one I've only known for 2-3 weeks, but they never turned up.

I ended up in a town I'd never been to before, explored all of it, and it was easy.

The person I'm meeting tomorrow, I've known for years.

I'll be going to three cities to get there, by train, and we'll have a day out.

Two of the cities I've never been to before.

Hope it goes ok. lol


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Don't forget to bring condoms .


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Don't forget to bring condoms .


I'll use some shrink wrap from me egg and cress roll packed lunch.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Just don't use a plastic bag. Someone tried that last week - they ended up in the hospital and in the news.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Cascades said:


> Just don't use a plastic bag. Someone tried that last week - they ended up in the hospital and in the news.


Salt and Vinegar crisp packet was my other idea.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Shes bringing her cats, so that's three lots of ***** I'll be having.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Brum Hiker said:


> Salt and Vinegar crisp packet was my other idea.


Oh well...that's nice. It's a nice colour at least! :grin2:


----------



## Lostintheshuffle (Sep 13, 2015)

Sounds like a promising thing! I hope it all goes well


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think you will be fine. The anticipation is always worse than the actual event itself :lol.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I think she's going to flake on me for god sake.

Unbelievable.

This'll be 4 times in the space of 2 weeks, with two people now. 

I honestly thought she would go through with this, this time.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

the hijinx that would have ensued. 

I meet up with a few people from this website. was really fun.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Painful crisp packet sex and hijinks might still be on. >


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey me too! :grin2:


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

When I went to meetups with folks who also have SA, a lot of them would pull out at last minute or just not turn up. It's a SA thing I guess.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey there. I hope you get to meet your woman and have sex. Why not?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Hey me too! :grin2:


Its not Katie is it?

She's vanished on me, but she does live a very busy life, thousands of miles away, so its understandable. lol

Good luck bro, whoever it is! :wink2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Rufus said:


> Hey there. I hope you get to meet your woman and have sex. Why not?


lol

Too many filthy minds in this thread.

The plans friendly **** around town, and that's it. :wink2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brum Hiker said:


> Its not Katie is it?
> 
> She's vanished on me, but she does live a very busy life, thousands of miles away, so its understandable. lol
> 
> Good luck bro, whoever it is! :wink2:


Hmm Katie who?

Nah its my bae @CurrentlyJaded :grin2:


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm Katie who?
> 
> Nah its my bae @CurrentlyJaded :grin2:


Never mind mate.

Good luck tomorrow.:grin2:

Be interesting to see how it turns out meeting these crazed sa woman.

Might be relieved to get back and watch UFC on my own, with a takeaway. lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Brum Hiker said:


> Salt and Vinegar crisp packet was my other idea.


 s and v would be the second last one i'd use. that must sting like hell on... you know.

still, probably better than using a cheese and onion one.

Beef! There ya go. Beefy and meaty!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

KILOBRAVO said:


> s and v would be the second last one i'd use. that must sting like hell on... you know.
> 
> still, probably better than using a cheese and onion one.
> 
> Beef! There ya go. Beefy and meaty!


What would be the last one you'd use?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

KILOBRAVO said:


> s and v would be the second last one i'd use. that must sting like hell on... you know.
> 
> still, probably better than using a cheese and onion one.
> 
> Beef! There ya go. Beefy and meaty!


I like the sting, I've used S&V in the past.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Rufus said:


> What would be the last one you'd use?


PROBABLY be one of the two s&v or c&o would be the last ones. Beef, and bacon or anything "meaty" would be acceptable. LOL

talking of crisps [chips] and the receptacles of which hereby herein whereof contains said chip [crisp], mine fits in a pringle tube.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

KILOBRAVO said:


> PROBABLY be one of the two s&v or c&o would be the last ones. Beef, and bacon or anything "meaty" would be acceptable. LOL
> 
> talking of crisps [chips] and the receptacles of which hereby herein whereof contains said chip [crisp], mine fits in a pringle tube.


What's C&O?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

We met today.:O:grin2:

Had tea and cake, shopped at the Farmers market, walked around the cathedral and castle, walked around other parts of the city, then she took me to her house to meet her mom and cats in her car.

Meeting her mom came out of no where, but I after 5 mins of thinking about it, I just said **** it, OK.

Her mom was a real SA test that I wasn't expecting. lol

Her mom was nice.

We had tea, watched TV, I played with and fed the cats.

We spoke all day about our issues (me and her, not with her mom too), and also had a laugh.

It was all pretty easy and natural tbh.

Her mom liked me as well, and said I was nice.

I'm sort of trying to take it all in now.

This has taken ages to happen, and it went really well. 

I thought it would be more casual than it was though, as we spent a lot of time talking about SA and things that bothered us.

It was a bit like starting from knew, because it was real, and not in messages, or skype.

It was actually a lot easier to just talk in person as well, as at the end of the day, having a real person in front of you is natural.

It'll be interesting to see what happens in future meets.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

nice job dude!!! glad to hear it went well


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

@Brum Hiker, I'm happy for you that you met your friend and it went well. That is very exciting. How long had you been talking before meeting? I hope to meet someone that way but I haven't gotten to know anyone through the internet first. It's nice you got to meet her mom, too, and went through with it without expecting to.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

herk said:


> nice job dude!!! glad to hear it went well


Thanks mate. :wink2:



Rufus said:


> @Brum Hiker, I'm happy for you that you met your friend and it went well. That is very exciting. How long had you been talking before meeting? I hope to meet someone that way but I haven't gotten to know anyone through the internet first. It's nice you got to meet her mom, too, and went through with it without expecting to.


Mate I've know her for 6 years lol.

It's been up and down, and we've had big breaks, sometimes months, from not talking at all. We've been talking again for about 3 months now, and finally met.

I tried to meet someone else from here the other day as well, who I'd only known for 2-3 weeks, but she never turned up, then went a bit crazy towards me, so I'm glad that never happened tbh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro, glad it went well for you.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks Kev. :smile2:


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

6 years is a long time. Congratulations on taking the next step.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

It's an insanely long time.

I wish we'd done it far sooner.

She came to my city for a couple of day's and we spent the night in a hotel.

I gave her a tour of pretty much everything, and we ate out a lot, too much in fact lol.

We're already discussing where to go next. Probably London, or somewhere in the Countryside.

A couple of pics bellow. :smile2:


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

@Brum Hiker

It's so good to see you met and had a good time. Did you meet through this website? I'm sorry, I can't remember if you said.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Rufus said:


> @Brum Hiker
> 
> It's so good to see you met and had a good time. Did you meet through this website? I'm sorry, I can't remember if you said.


Hi mate,

No it was through another site.

She was only just coming 18 when we first started talking and I was bloody 32 I think, and it's took us over 6 years to meet.

She just messaged me one day and we got talking.

It's not been easy, it's been up and down and we've had long periods were we didn't talk, due to various things people with depression, sa etc go through, but we've still alway's ended up speaking again in the end, and we've finally bloody met at last, and it's pretty good tbh.

I know she's 100% comfortable around me, and I'm pretty close to being the same, and she was great around the UK's second biggest city, with pretty much no anxiety at all, and I felt the same when I went to see her in her city.

I want people to know that I was once crippled by SA, GAD, and depression, spent years hiding away, and now I'm able to do what I do now, and sort of feel like, wtf, why the hell did I waste so much time worrying so much.

So for those who feel completely trapped and lonely as hell, things can get a lot better.:wink2::smile2:


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Good for you. I met someone over this site once. We lived close so we me up for coffee and sat in the park and talked about lots of interesting things. We stayed in touch still for a bit after that, and we kept meaning to meet up again, but never did. Eventually we fell out of contact and haven't talked in a year.


----------

